# Need help proposing to my girlfriend



## Streetlethal1000 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dear all, 

My name is Brett and I am 27 years old. I am a full time compliance engineer who just recently purchased my own home. I have been with my girl friend for over 3 years now and have decided to propose to her. 

I joined this forum, not because I own a boat, but because I need your help. Let me explain my idea...

I am looking to put the ring inside a wine bottle and have it sealed with a nice wine by a small winery near me. I then wanted to pack a small picnic dinner with wine, cheese and crackers. I was hoping (this is where I need your help) to sit on a beautiful sail boat while we had our picnic. Im perfectly fine with sitting at the marina. I don't need to go anywhere. As I pour the glass of wine (plastic glass of course, I know how precious your boats are to you - I'm a motorhead myself) I wanted the ring to fall into her glass. I will propose on your boat and then clean up and head to dinner. 

This is where I need someones help. I do not own a boat, and I am not a member of a yacht club. I was hoping with some good luck, and nice people, that I may be able to find someone kind enough to let me make this dream reality. I would be more than happy to personally introduce myself in person and supply a monetary amount for the trouble. 

Due to the fact that I am not an active member of this forum, I would kindly ask people who may be interested to email me at...

[email protected]

(I know this email is childish, but its my only public email without giving away my private information)

I kindly thank you for taking the time to read this, and only hope someone here can make this happen for me. I know my girlfriend would be soo excited if I could pull this off. 

Brett


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe you should reveal the closest body of water to your location...


----------



## Streetlethal1000 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahhh, that may help wouldn't it. I think either the following location could work for me...

- Hampton NH
- Portsmouth NH
- Newburyport Ma
- Rockport Ma

Anywhere on the MA or NH coast. I wouldn't mind a lake in the NH area either if it had somewhere to grab dinner at a nice restaurant near by as well.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Skip the whole engagement thing, which can be a bit of a hassle. Since a sea captain has the legal right to marry at sea, just get married on the boat by the Sailnet member who lends the use of his boat, which member can suddenly rise out of the cabin with a Bible under his arm and a jaunty Greek fisherman's cap or one of those Yacht captain hats to surprise her, while you say, "Let's get married at sea".

How memorable would that be!

If she suddenly decides to vomit, it could be either_ mal de mer_ or a "no"...


----------



## Streetlethal1000 (Jul 2, 2013)

HAHAHAHAh... I think I just laughed out loud in my cubical! 

Hmmm, I guess.... I don't think that's out of the question if someone feels comfortable with the idea. That would be pretty epic I have to admit!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Ring inside wine bottle...Uh, she'd better have tiny fingers because rings ain't gonna fit into anything except _boxed _wine. And, really, rings in "foods" have been known to take a three-day detour on occassion, if you know what I mean.

Give her a big bouquet of flowers, have the florist wire up the ring on a wired stem in the middle of the bunch. "Smell these". Or ask her to get something from the nav table or the galley--and leave the ring box in plain sight where you've sent her. "Would you bring me the blue box that's on the nav table?"

Just keep it away from the rail, Poseidon has been known to snatch at shiny things.


----------



## Streetlethal1000 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hellosailor,

You make a good point about a "normal" wine bottle. Alas, I have already thought of that. I purchased an antique wine bottle that allows a ring to fit inside. I will then clean it and have it filled special by the winery with the ring inside and a professional seal. 

You better believe I will be extremely careful with a ring in a bottle on a ship!!! 

Hmmm... Maybe if I can secure a fishing line to the inside of the cork and attach the other side to the ring. She when I have her uncork the bottle the ring comes out? Hmmm ill have to think about how that may work.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Here's the plan -contact BlackRock Sailing ASA sailing school, club, & charters in Boston, Massachusetts and arrange for a private Boston Harbor sunset cruise on the Hunter 33 or go all in with the 49. After the deed is done, your romantic dinner is right there at the top of the gangway Welcome to Strega Waterfront

Not a cheap evening, but definitely does the job first class, and given what the rest of the program will cost you, a fitting start.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the Fool has it! Can't get much classier than that!


----------



## Streetlethal1000 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sailingfool, 

I will have to look into that option as well. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Streetlethal1000 (Jul 2, 2013)

So I wont be on the forum much longer. I need to go execute some ideas. I will update my email in case someone may want to contact me in regards to my request.


----------



## Streetlethal1000 (Jul 2, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's help and suggestions. I wish you all safe sailing. 

Take care
Brett


----------



## SolSailor (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck... And come back when all is done to share your moment with us and how it went. Always difficult to capture a private moment... But pictures would be nice! Maybe after all is done, have someone in the marina take a pic of the happy couple on the deck.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Another thought: You could just post her number and one of the helpful folks on SN might propose to her for you . . ..


----------

